# Suche Wincc software



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

Hi zusammen!
Ich suche dringend nach einer wincc software !
am liebsten wäre mir die advanced da ich panel PC's programmieren möchte!
wenn aber jemand noch eine protool software hat würde ich die auch nehmen!
Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen! 
Wir können uns sicher auch auf einen angemessenen Preis einigen!
MfG demmy03

(Ps. ich suche noch einen Panel Pc mit touchscreen und profibusschnittstelle)


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Ich suche dringend nach einer wincc software !


Warum in Gottes Namen, will in diesem Forum jeder Hilfe zu WinCC oder Software für WinCC und meint eigentlich WinCC flexible
Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Softwarepakete. Irgendwann, in nicht absehbarer Zeit (da von Siemens) wird das mal eins werden.


----------



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

aber du weißt was ich mein oder?


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

demmy86 schrieb:


> aber du weißt was ich mein oder?


Ja, weiss ich.
Ich musste das nur mal los werden, da die meisten hier im Forum das nicht unterscheiden.
Eine alte WinCC hatte ich noch rumliegen, aber ich werde mal gucken was ich noch an Protool usw. habe.


----------



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

welche wincc flexible version wäre denn das die du hast?
und protool?
MfG


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

demmy86 schrieb:


> welche wincc flexible version wäre denn das die du hast?
> und protool?
> MfG


WinCC! nicht flexible!
Darum auch mein erster Beitrag
ProTool habe ich noch eine 6.0er. Die habe ich im Moment einem Bekannten geliehen. Ich werde ihn fragen, ob er sie noch braucht, ansonsten melde ich mich


----------



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

achso! ok vielen dank! 
protool würde mir auch schon sehr weiter helfen! 
MfG demmy03


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Habe noch eine Flex 2005 Advanced Diskette und Lizenz von meinen Field PG über.
Ich weis sjedoch nicht ob ich Verpackung und Original CD dazu noch habe. Eine DVD mit Software und allen aktuellen Hotfixes, Anleitungen und Lernunterlagen habe ich jedoch.


----------



## demmy86 (28 November 2007)

Hi!
und was hättest du gerne für die Sachen?
MfG demmy03


----------



## e4sy (28 November 2007)

OT: warum unterschreibt demmy86 eigentlich immer mit demmy03?


----------



## demmy86 (28 November 2007)

Sorry!
das war ein fehler von mir lol!
ich bin noch wo anders angemeldet und da is das mein username!
ich hab das wohl verwechselt!
MfG demmy86


----------



## marlob (30 November 2007)

@Demmy86
Gucke mal hier


----------

